# ID ME - Bit of a challenge...



## sporeworld (Jul 20, 2011)

Well, not much to go on, but I'm pretty sure already what this is. I'm curious to see if any of you sharp-as-nails bug-folk can ID this little baby...


----------



## Idolofreak (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks like _maybe_ an S. limbata, judging by the black spots on the raptors, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Termite48 (Jul 20, 2011)

I think that it is Sphrodomantis sp. Blue Flash


----------



## Idolofreak (Jul 20, 2011)

Maybe, with the shape of those spots.


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 20, 2011)

Is it the Madagascan marbled mantis - _Polyspilota aeruginosa_? Likely just two molts away from adult.


----------



## psyconiko (Jul 20, 2011)

Before any ID,where does it come from?


----------



## Gill (Jul 20, 2011)

I have some_ Polyspilota aeruginosa_ and I think it looks like a _Polyspilota_ sp. as yen_saw wrote

Here is a pic of one of mine that shows a similar spot and blue


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 20, 2011)

Nikkko said:


> Before any ID,where does it come from?


The Madagascan mantis, P. aeruginosa, comes from Madagascar, an island off the east coast of Africa.


----------



## Idolofreak (Jul 20, 2011)

Gill said:


> I have some_ Polyspilota aeruginosa_ and I think it looks like a _Polyspilota_ sp. as yen_saw wrote
> 
> Here is a pic of one of mine that shows a similar spot and blue


I'll go ahead and agree with yen_saw and Gill, the Polyspilota's raptors are JUST like the one in Sporeworld's pics. Is it Polyspilota?


----------



## sporeworld (Jul 20, 2011)

yen_saw said:


> Is it the Madagascan marbled mantis - _Polyspilota aeruginosa_? Likely just two molts away from adult.


I think you're close. It looks more like a Polyspilota, than what I thought it was supposed to be. Also, it's now only ONE molt away (brand new skin this morning).


----------



## Frey (Jul 21, 2011)

Polyspilota 100% ^^

One molt to adult


----------



## sporeworld (Jul 22, 2011)

I think you're correct!

Nice work!


----------



## sporeworld (Aug 16, 2011)

OK, so I have a few very (very) large adults now - almost exactly 4" long. As predicted, they are motled gray. They match the descriptions and photos I've seen online.

As such...






And pictured here, in a cage now mych too small for this brute...






But one of the bunch is MUCH smaller, and retained the green and red coloration. Same markings on the wings and claws. I would have THOUGHT that this was the male (half the size), but is certainly built like, and acts like, a girl. Here's a quick video from my phone...

http://s1085.photobucket.com/albums/j439/Sporeworld1/?action=view&amp;current=f5b01bc8.mp4

Her(?) wings didn't dry correctly, but what do you think...? Same species...?


----------



## sporeworld (Aug 22, 2011)

I wanna PING this thread again. Any other guesses...? The claw markings look identical to the Polyspilota aeruginos... but that is NOT a Marbled Mantis.

Anyone...?


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 22, 2011)

i would say you are safe saying its a Polyspilota aeruginos sporeworld


----------



## sporeworld (Aug 22, 2011)

The problem is, she (and a fw of her siblings) are half the size of the other adults, and look nothing like them in coloring or patterns. Do we know of any other mantid with the same forearm markings...?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 22, 2011)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> i would say you are safe saying its a Polyspilota aeruginos sporeworld


No, I think that the safe thing is to say Polyspilota sp. I mentioned where P. aeruginosa comes from, above and I was at fault if i gave the impression that I was identifying yr species. Frey, Gill and Yen were correct (surprise!  ) in not being sure beyond the genus. But how many ooths did you hatch? Did this come in a "pot o' ooths" that a dear friend of ours sometimes sends?! For some good pix of a male Polyspilota sp., go here: http://www.bugnation.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=334&amp;t=34989


----------



## sporeworld (Aug 22, 2011)

I may be zeroing in on a better ID. I think it's Polyspilota griffinii...? (Griffin Mantis)

(Edit) I typed this hours ago, but forgot to post it. But, yeah - nice link Phil. I found a link on a Swedish site as well.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 22, 2011)

im so confused :blink:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 22, 2011)

:blink:


----------



## sporeworld (Aug 22, 2011)

I'll try to free up some time tonight to do a "Group Photo" to help illustrate the differences.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 23, 2011)

Polyspilota sp. can vary quite a bit in size, especially adult specimen. I have seen body length difference as much as an inch. Also, P. aeruginosa can have different color morph, green (like the unfolded wings specimen you have) is not as common as the common marbled type, so they could still be the same species.


----------



## sporeworld (Aug 25, 2011)

Here's a comparison between 2 of what I think are the same species...


----------

